# Finally finished!!!!



## Aydelott (Nov 26, 2012)

600+ hours an 600+ dollars finally done


----------



## Aydelott (Nov 26, 2012)

First engine ive made it was alot more work then i thought it would be


----------



## Propforward (Nov 26, 2012)

Well it is a superb engine! A really excellent piece of craftsmanship! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## lennardhme (Nov 26, 2012)

And looks well worth the time taken. - Great.


----------



## moanaman (Nov 26, 2012)

Very well done, the time spent has been well and truly worth it .  A piece that you can be proud of.


----------



## Aydelott (Nov 26, 2012)

thank you guys i still need to polish it really well


----------



## nemoc (Nov 26, 2012)

WOW!  Beautiful work.  I think my 1st build had 4 moving parts.

Craig


----------



## Motormagican (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice project. One you should be proud of. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 26, 2012)

> First engine ive made it was alot more work then i thought it would be


Yeah, but if it was fast and easy everyone would be doing it!

Nice work.  An especially impressive first build.  Any idea what's next?

Phil


----------



## aonemarine (Nov 26, 2012)

I really like the way you did the exhaust. Looks much better than the one on my Cad version.


----------



## Aydelott (Nov 26, 2012)

i dont know when ill make another i only have 4 months left in tech school an i have to get a job i wont have a machine avalible to make more till i can buy my own


----------



## Aydelott (Nov 26, 2012)

aonemarine said:


> I really like the way you did the exhaust. Looks much better than the one on my Cad version.


 it a copper air chamber it was 15 bucks but well worth the look it gave


----------



## maverick (Nov 27, 2012)

That is a great looking engine! Really nice work. What plans did you use?
Hope you get to do another one soon.

Regards,
Maverick


----------



## aonemarine (Nov 27, 2012)

im pretty certain he used the Rudy Kouhoupt engine plans.


----------



## surfside (Nov 28, 2012)

Impressive build!


----------



## kvom (Nov 28, 2012)

It's not really done until you post a video of it running.    Looks good SO FAR.


----------



## Aydelott (Nov 28, 2012)

maverick said:


> That is a great looking engine! Really nice work. What plans did you use?
> Hope you get to do another one soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Maverick


 Its  Rudy Kouhoupt Model Marine engine you can pick up a book with of prints for 5 engines he made for $20 on amazon. i double the size its about 12 in long 8 high an ways around 20lbs


----------



## Aydelott (Nov 28, 2012)

kvom said:


> It's not really done until you post a video of it running.    Looks good SO FAR.


 i dont know how i have one


----------



## steamin (Nov 28, 2012)

What a great looking engine. Awesome job !!
Larry


----------



## thayer (Nov 28, 2012)

smart phone?
a friend with a smart phone?


----------



## Orrin (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful!  Well done!

Orrin


----------



## Dinkum (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks fantastic, great effort mate!  Thm:Thm:Thm:


----------



## Xlmyford (Nov 29, 2012)

Well done.
Brilliant work,but where did you spend the 600$?
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## Aydelott (Nov 30, 2012)

lots of brass bronze all the brass screws special tools (endmills) little things that add up i doubled the blue prints now i know why they were so small that metal gets high... that fly wheel cost 90 bucks worth of brass i got some extra to make a pully for the other side but its not on the prints so i need to design it


----------

